# Showing her age



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny's Mom*

Penny's Mom

I know exactly what you are talking about-it is hard to see them age, but just remember they still enjoy life, because they have no expectations.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel, Clyde will turn 12 in Sept., and Bonnie will turn 12 in Dec., hard to see them slow down.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

But on the other hand, you still get to go there together...maybe a bit more slow, but still enjoying it!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I should have added that I'm not dressed either...I'm showing my age too. I know if I'd have been up and out the door she'd come with me. She's willing to keep up even if it hurts her. I've had to curtail some of her activity...it takes too much out of her. The other night she was so over tired AND excited over stealing another pup's bone that she bit me...pretty hard but didn't break the skin. That's SO not her.

I'm about to get dressed and take her for her walk. She's down to 2 a day to the dog area and around the rv camp. Plus we go to the beach for a couple of hours a day. Only 2 days left.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Enjoy that time with your sweet girl. They sure grow even more special as they get older!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> Enjoy that time with your sweet girl. They sure grow even more special as they get older!


They sure do, I couldn't have said it any better-Thank you!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. Lacey has also been slowing down. It's mostly due to her IMHA, but lately she slowing down even more so. Yet, she still has the spark in her eyes and the wagging tail, especially when she gets her one of MANY tummy rubs AND chicky treats!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my dear, I know EXACTLY what you mean. My dog now doesn't get out of bed in the morning until I have gotten up, dressed, and gone into the kitchen to take my vitimins. As soon as she hears me put down the glass of water, I'll see her head pop up, and I say, "okay..." and she gets down off the bed and comes to go outside. She goes back to bed right after breakfast. 

I know exactly your feeling. But like me, even with the pang of, oh, she's getting older, you probably adore her acquired wisdom and dignity, too. It just makes you love her more, right?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I know what you mean Penny's Mom and we do have to adjust our lifestyles somewhat to accommodate theirs. 

I look forward to the first crisp cool fall day when the seniors act like puppies again. I call it instant rejuvenation day.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aww I'm starting to know how you feel.

I had Tucker at the vets a couple of weeks ago for his rabies shot and the vet told me he's losing muscle mass in his rear right leg... he's not even 6...  

His face is starting to whiten... its hard.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm happy to say that once I was dressed and ready, she was at the door waiting for me! Already had 2 walks, about 15 minutes each. In an hour or so we'll head to the beach where all the years will fall away.

The heat/humidity bothers her; she wants to be in the camper. AND she wants me to be with her. 

The first thing I learned about her as a new pup is that when she rested she wanted me to do the same. I had us corraled in the kitchen. I was at the island cutting veggies and she kept coming to me and 'tugging' at my pant's leg. I ignored her and she went to lay down with her back against the track of the sliding glass door. In a couple of minutes, she'd come back and tug some more. After 3 or 4 episodes, I sat down in the chair by the door. She laid down and took a long nap. It was like "c'mon mom, time for a nap." She still wants me to do what she's doing!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> I'm happy to say that once I was dressed and ready, she was at the door waiting for me! Already had 2 walks, about 15 minutes each. In an hour or so we'll head to the beach where all the years will fall away.
> 
> The heat/humidity bothers her; she wants to be in the camper. AND she wants me to be with her.
> 
> The first thing I learned about her as a new pup is that when she rested she wanted me to do the same. I had us corraled in the kitchen. I was at the island cutting veggies and she kept coming to me and 'tugging' at my pant's leg. I ignored her and she went to lay down with her back against the track of the sliding glass door. In a couple of minutes, she'd come back and tug some more. After 3 or 4 episodes, I sat down in the chair by the door. She laid down and took a long nap. It was like "c'mon mom, time for a nap." She still wants me to do what she's doing!


That is so adorabele...but do you get anything done?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> I'm happy to say that once I was dressed and ready, she was at the door waiting for me! Already had 2 walks, about 15 minutes each. In an hour or so we'll head to the beach where all the years will fall away.
> 
> The heat/humidity bothers her; she wants to be in the camper. AND she wants me to be with her.
> 
> The first thing I learned about her as a new pup is that when she rested she wanted me to do the same. I had us corraled in the kitchen. I was at the island cutting veggies and she kept coming to me and 'tugging' at my pant's leg. I ignored her and she went to lay down with her back against the track of the sliding glass door. In a couple of minutes, she'd come back and tug some more. *After 3 or 4 episodes, I sat down in the chair by the door. She laid down and took a long nap. It was like "c'mon mom, time for a nap." She still wants me to do what she's doing!*




That's about as priceless as it gets! What a sweet girl! How could anyone refuse that?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's still like that and NO I didn't get anything done for those first few weeks. What mother does when there's a new baby in the house! Of course 'getting stuff done' is not a high priority anyway! lol

Just got back from the beach and Penny did a lot of swimming. I'm so afraid she'll tire and drown that I stay in shallow water where she can touch bottom. We went out to the sandbar a couple of times, then stayed closer to shore.

She's a tired pup!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

But it's a good tired.
I remember one of the first posts I made on this forum was Mick getting old and how hard it was to watch and live with. Well......you guys straightened me out real quick. Gave me a lot to think about.
Now I just enjoy and appreciate my ol boy. I love him more if that's possible.
I'm doing all I can to make his golden years just that..... GOLDEN!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I know just how you feel. Tess has really slowed down this year. I'm really careful a out how much I expect of her because she'll go and go without a complaint. She loves going on outings with Tucker. I'm thinking of getting her a stroller!  but she only weighs 20 lbs!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Me too my naughty Charlie has slowed down and does not chase cats anymore and is not as naughty  anymore i never thought i would say i wish she was naughty :uhoh:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny is actually walking on a loose leash. Never too late to go for her CGC and TDI! And she loves kids...would be so good in pediatrics. Grown ups? Meh...not so much!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Penny's Mom
> 
> I know exactly what you are talking about-it is hard to see them age, but just remember they still enjoy life, because they have no expectations.


How do you know that they have no expectations?


----------

